# Grand Canyon trip  extension: Zion, but not Bryce?



## heathpack (Mar 12, 2012)

In May 2013, Mr. H and I are rafting the lower half of the Grand Canyon.  That trip is 5 days and it ends at Lake Mead.  From Lake Mead, we will be taken back to Las Vegas on a Thursday.  Our initial thought was to stay Thurs-Mon in Vegas, but now I am thinking that idea leaves too much dissonance between the two halves of the trip.  Maybe we'd be better off visiting another NP.  

So I was thinking Zion, since it is closest to Vegas.

Maybe stay in Vegas Thursday, day spa/massage, nice dinner, etc and off to Zion.  We could stay Fri, Sat, Sun and drive home Mon.  Or we could spend the first 2 nights in Zion and one in Bryce.

Which idea would be better, do you think?  I am leaning toward more time in Zion, so as not to be rushed and also to have a shorter drive home to LA on Monday.  We would like to do your typical things- hike some trails, visit whatever roadside attractions there are, take and scenic drives, stop and take photos.  We would also like to take a longer (maybe half day) horseback ride.

We are thinking of staying in the cabins at Zion Lodge.

We welcome any specific suggestions for Zion, and Bryce too, if the consensus is we should try to squeeze in both.

H


----------



## andex (Mar 12, 2012)

Wish i could help you with your delima? but i have no clue. 
i am interested in knowing which outfitter you are using for the Grand Canyon rafting? 
thanks
high probability that we will be there around the same time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2012)

Most people here on TUG seem to prefer Bryce over Zion, so I suspect that many will suggest that you make the effort to visit Bryce.

They are both beautiful parks, but I prefer Zion, so your initial idea of staying there and relaxing sounds ideal to me.  Zion will be beautiful in May whereas Bryce, which is at much higher altitude, might be rather chilly.

Whatever you decide, be sure to drive the road to the east entrance of Zion (through the tunnel).  It's a very cool drive.  Also be sure to hike at least a few miles into the Narrows...weather permitting.  

Have fun!

Steve


----------



## heathpack (Mar 12, 2012)

andex said:


> Wish i could help you with your delima? but i have no clue.
> i am interested in knowing which outfitter you are using for the Grand Canyon rafting?
> thanks
> high probability that we will be there around the same time.



We are with OARS, May 12-16.  You?

H


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2012)

You can do both parks.  Zion is about 45 minutes outside of St. George, which is about 2 hours up I-15 from Las Vegas.  Bryce is about 2 and a half hours from St. George.

I'd suggest going directly from Las Vegas to Bryce, and stay overnight there.  (Ruby's Inn is a decent motel right outside the Tropic, Utah park entrance, but there are other places to stay as well.) Depending on when you arrive, you can drive to the major overlooks inside the park, and maybe do a few short hikes into the canyon.  See the Bryce sunset the first day, and the sunrise the next morning.  Have breakfast at the Bryce Lodge, then head back toward Zion.  If you take Highway 89 South to Mt. Carmel Junction, you can enter Zion from the East side, and explore your way through the park to Springdale.  Stay overnight in Springdale (Best Western Zion Park Inn is a nice place to stay, right outside the West entrance to Zion.)  Spend as much time as you'd like inside Zion, and when it's time, drive toward St. George, and stay on I-15 South till you get home.  It should be an easy drive.

Have fun.  It's a beautiful time to visit the parks.  And even though you may not be able to see everything in both, you can hit the high points, and plan another trip just to see them better.

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2012)

Steve said:


> Most people here on TUG seem to prefer Bryce over Zion, so I suspect that many will suggest that you make the effort to visit Bryce.


 I'm one of those people who prefer Bryce over Zion. I was quite content to drive through Zion and admire the scenery. But, Bryce is so unique with such interesting sights. We're actually planning to go back to Bryce and do a little hiking there.

Last year we drove through some great areas of Arizona and I'd like to suggest another area to consider.  We spent a couple of nights in Page, AZ, and went to Upper Antelope Canyon in addition to seeing Lake Powell. On our drive back to Las Vegas from Page, we stopped along the Colorado River and saw a couple of groups departing on river rafting tours similar to what the OP describes, so I think a visit to this area might fit in nicely before the rafting tour. I don't know how that would fit into the OP's schedule but just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## timesharejunkie4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Zion, Bryce, Lake Powell, Antelope Canyon, Monument Valley - there is so much to see and do in that area! I, too, am one that prefered Bryce over Zion. We did both parks from Las Vegas over a 3 day time span. We went in March are were somewhat limited by snow so I can't really say if it was enough time had the weather been good. 
We did the Lake Powell segment on a separate trip and it is well worth doing. If this will be your only trip to this area, I would try to do both Zion and Bryce.


----------



## DanM (Mar 12, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> You can do both parks.  Zion is about 45 minutes outside of St. George, which is about 2 hours up I-15 from Las Vegas.  Bryce is about 2 and a half hours from St. George.
> 
> I'd suggest going directly from Las Vegas to Bryce, and stay overnight there.  (Ruby's Inn is a decent motel right outside the Tropic, Utah park entrance, but there are other places to stay as well.) Depending on when you arrive, you can drive to the major overlooks inside the park, and maybe do a few short hikes into the canyon.  See the Bryce sunset the first day, and the sunrise the next morning.  Have breakfast at the Bryce Lodge, then head back toward Zion.  If you take Highway 89 South to Mt. Carmel Junction, you can enter Zion from the East side, and explore your way through the park to Springdale.  Stay overnight in Springdale (Best Western Zion Park Inn is a nice place to stay, right outside the West entrance to Zion.)  Spend as much time as you'd like inside Zion, and when it's time, drive toward St. George, and stay on I-15 South till you get home.  It should be an easy drive.
> Dave



I completely agree, with the exception that you should stay at the park lodge in Zion if you can get a reservation. Ruby's is convenient at Bryce but nothing is better than waking up in the park at Zion and walking to an early  ranger guided hike.


----------



## Htoo0 (Mar 12, 2012)

Been through both in one day. Not enough time to explore. For just driving though I think I enjoyed Zion most.


----------



## HuskyJim (Mar 13, 2012)

heathpack said:


> We are thinking of staying in the cabins at Zion Lodge.
> 
> We welcome any specific suggestions for Zion, and Bryce too, if the consensus is we should try to squeeze in both.
> 
> H



If you want to stay in the parks (and I strongly recommend that you do!) you should plan on making reservations as early as possible - they book fast.  I think that you can make them as early as a year out.  And you generally can cancel them, at no charge, up to several weeks prior.

The two parks are very different, so seeing both is the best option, if you have the time.

I envy your trip - absolutely gorgeous area.


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2012)

HuskyJim said:


> If you want to stay in the parks (and I strongly recommend that you do!) you should plan on making reservations as early as possible - they book fast.  I think that you can make them as early as a year out.



The entire month of reservations becomes available 13 months out.  Therefore, I may make my reservations for May 2013 on April 1.  That is the reason I am posting now.

H


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 13, 2012)

We stayed in the National Park Lodges at both Bryce and Zion and they
were both just fine.  The location, of course, is wonderful.  As others have mentioned, be sure to book as soon as you can, then cancel if you have to.
Both parks are beautiful, but I liked Bryce better.  And my husband loved it,
I think it's his favorite NP.
Enjoy!
Deb


----------



## KevJan (Mar 13, 2012)

One thing to remember if you are visiting Zion in May is that you can't just        "drive through" to see it. The free shuttles start operating in April, usually around Easter. You can park your car in Springdale and then hop on and off the shuttle wherever you want. It's a great way to see the park while getting off at the Visitor's Centers and various hikes or just go for a ride. We love Zion, (but maybe it's because we are only about 20 minutes away.) When, in May, is your trip? As has been mentioned, Bryce could still be quite chilly and may even have snow.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2012)

KevJan said:


> When, in May, is your trip? As has been mentioned, Bryce could still be quite chilly and may even have snow.


What do you think the weather will be like at Bryce aorund April 12-14? Also, do you know anything about the weather around Moab, Canyonlands, & Arches around that same time period?  If there is snow in the actual parks, are the highways leading up to them kept clear?


----------



## sue1947 (Mar 13, 2012)

Definitely get a cabin in the park whichever park you go with.  Being able to walk out to the rim at Bryce for sunrise/sunset or the stars is worth the extra money (and it wasn't that much more).  
In Zion, I also second the recommendation to tour the east side of the park.  In addition, if you like hiking, head up the West Rim trail.  It's the same trail as Angels Landing (which will have masses of people) but keep going and you'll have much better scenery than the over hyped AL.  

Sue


----------



## heathpack (Mar 13, 2012)

KevJan said:


> One thing to remember if you are visiting Zion in May is that you can't just        "drive through" to see it. The free shuttles start operating in April, usually around Easter. You can park your car in Springdale and then hop on and off the shuttle wherever you want. It's a great way to see the park while getting off at the Visitor's Centers and various hikes or just go for a ride. We love Zion, (but maybe it's because we are only about 20 minutes away.) When, in May, is your trip? As has been mentioned, Bryce could still be quite chilly and may even have snow.



Our Grand Canyon raft trip is May 12-16.  We expect to be in Zion/Bryce May 17-20.

We definately do not want to just drive through whatever park and we are leaning towards spending the full time in Zion for this trip, leaving Bryce, Monument Valley, and the other suggestions for a later trip.  Our logic being that weather will be ideal in Zion in May, we want to actually spend some time hiking, etc and we really dont want to be rushed.

I am not really getting an understanding of what Bryce offers for most people over Zion, but then again I have not yet made the effort to educate myself fully on each park. 

Thanks everyone for you input, would love to keep hearing opinions.

H


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think it may be that more people visit in the summer and summer in Zion can be too hot. We went a few years back in mid June.  The Grand Canyon was in the upper 80's.  Bryce was in the lower 80's and Zion was about 105 degrees.  We took the shuttle through Zion and it is not so scenic along the shuttle path.  All the best scenery required a hike of a mile or more.  I think exploring Zion in May without rushing is a good idea.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I am not really getting an understanding of what Bryce offers for most people over Zion, but then again I have not yet made the effort to educate myself fully on each park.


I find the  scenery to be spectacular at Bryce. There are also hike you can do down into the canyon.  You can drive through the park stopping at each lookout point and view the stunning sights.


----------



## Deb from NC (Mar 13, 2012)

I think the main reason we enjoyed Bryce more than Zion was because
when we were there, Zion was mobbed!  The more popular hikes were like
a Disneyland ride..hiking in line    Whereas Bryce was much less crowded.
Also, the colors of the rocks and "hoodoos" in Bryce Canyon were incredible,
great if you're into photography at all.  I will say the hiking in Bryce
was more strenuous..more changes in elevation (at least the hikes we did)
Don't get me wrong, Zion was beautiful too, and I have no doubt our
preferences were formed in part by the crowds (or lack thereof!)
Deb


----------



## susieq (Mar 13, 2012)

Karen G said:


> I find the  scenery to be spectacular at Bryce. There are also hike you can do down into the canyon.  You can drive through the park stopping at each lookout point and view the stunning sights.



Count me in for another vote for Bryce. Both were spectacular, but I think the main differences were that in Zion you're looking up, where Bryce you're looking down.  The link above is beautiful ~ I think Bryce is my favorite NP.  Oh, and we did go in July, saw all 3, (Bryce, Zion, and GC), and honestly I didn't notice a difference in temp.  Whatever you decide, have a great time!!


----------



## KevJan (Mar 13, 2012)

The weather in both Zion and Bryce are very impossible to predict the past few years. Some years it has been close to 100 at Zion and in the 50's at Bryce on the same day. If I remember correctly, last year if not the year before, we (Zion) had temperatures in the 90's in May and then it snowed the week school let out. You would be very fortunate to have temperatures at Bryce warm enough without a jacket.


----------



## KevJan (Mar 13, 2012)

Just want to clarify that I LOVE all the National Parks! Zion is closer to home and so I spend more time there. Zion and Bryce are two totally different experiences.   I would most certainly recommend Bryce for the summer and early fall because of the cooler temperatures in the higher altitude.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2012)

KevJan, do you know anything about Moab, Canyonlands, and Arches weather? We were planning to go there mid-April.


----------



## KevJan (Mar 13, 2012)

Go to www.weather.com. I feel really stupid to have to admit it, but I have travelled to all 50 states the Caribbean islands and 10 foreign countries but have never been to these parks and they are practically in my backyard. I plan to visit sometime this year, probably in the fall.


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2012)

Karen G said:


> KevJan, do you know anything about Moab, Canyonlands, and Arches weather? We were planning to go there mid-April.



Hi Karen, 

I'm not KevJan, but I can tell you that April is a great time to visit Moab, Arches, and that area.  You should have high temperatures around 70 degrees with lots of sunshine.  (Of course, that's not guaranteed.)  The Moab area is much warmer than Bryce Canyon, but it is not as warm as St. George and Zion.  

Have fun on your trip!

Steve


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve said:


> Hi Karen,
> 
> I'm not KevJan, but I can tell you that April is a great time to visit Moab, Arches, and that area.  You should have high temperatures around 70 degrees with lots of sunshine.  (Of course, that's not guaranteed.)  The Moab area is much warmer than Bryce Canyon, but it is not as warm as St. George and Zion.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Steve. That's a relief to know that we should have great weather. I was getting a little worried when I heard about the possibility of snow at Bryce. Glad to hear that Moab will be warmer.
Karen


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Our Grand Canyon raft trip is May 12-16.  We expect to be in Zion/Bryce May 17-20.
> 
> We definately do not want to just drive through whatever park and we are leaning towards spending the full time in Zion for this trip, leaving Bryce, Monument Valley, and the other suggestions for a later trip. * Our logic being that weather will be ideal in Zion in May, we want to actually spend some time hiking, etc and we really dont want to be rushed.*
> 
> ...



Some years ago, mid-May is exactly when we went for a week to St. George (and by the way, tacked on a few days at North Rim, Lake Powell and Upper Antelope Canyon, as mentioned above - amazing):

It was in the hundreds in St George and Zion almost every day, and we took 2 trips over to Zion and 1 to Bryce. Tho I tried to be a good sport at Zion, I was miserable when hiking or riding the non-airconditioned bus thru the park, struggling against heat stroke. The only times I was comfortable enough to honestly enjoy myself was in the car driving thru the portion of the park which allows car traffic, stopping for short periods to explore there, or with my bare feet in the ice-cold water at The Narrows or other chilly creeks. 

OTOH the weather at Bryce, which scenically I preferred to Zion aside from the temps, was much better - actually hot mid-day down where we hiked but generally pretty perfect. Nearby Cedar Breaks National Monument was completely under snow. The road up to and thru Brian Head was beautiful, and such a respite from the heat.  

Some others in our party preferred Zion scenically, and weren't as affected by the heat, but I would have preferred 2 days at Bryce and 1 at Zion, even in good weather, and even more so given the temps.


----------



## mcow2011 (Mar 20, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Our Grand Canyon raft trip is May 12-16.  We expect to be in Zion/Bryce May 17-20.
> 
> We definately do not want to just drive through whatever park and we are leaning towards spending the full time in Zion for this trip, leaving Bryce, Monument Valley, and the other suggestions for a later trip.  Our logic being that weather will be ideal in Zion in May, we want to actually spend some time hiking, etc and we really dont want to be rushed.
> 
> ...



Zion and Bryce are both great National Parks.  Zion Canyon the main area where most tourist visit has a much lower elevation (3,900 feet) compare to Bryce at 8,000 feet. Bryce Canyon is much warmer than Zion. Bryce is great for peak summer June, July and August, but Zion is much better in winter, spring and fall. 

You can’t go wrong with either choice. Since it sounds like you are going to visit Zion first here are some suggestions that might help avoid some of the crowds.

Most people that visit Zion tend to stay on the easier trails and miss some of the best parts of this park.

The least visited place that has some spectacular scenery and views is the area near Kolob Reservoir.  You get there by driving your own car a plus for those that don’t like the tram. This is not the best road in the world and parts are not paved but it is worth the trip. To get there you travel to Virgin Utah and head north on Kolob Terrace Road. This road will take you up above the canyon so you can look down from Lava Point Lookout a great trail with fantastic views. The elevation in this area of the park is about 7,900 feet. The weather up there is similar to Bryce much cooler and impassible in the winter. 

http://www.nps.gov/PWR/customcf/apps/maps/showmap.cfm?alphacode=zion&parkname=Zion National Park

Zion Canyon is very hot in the summer similar to St George, Utah and slightly cooler than Las Vegas. The good news is that there is usually a breeze in the Canyon and it does cool down a bit a night compared to Vegas. Also there is the Virgin River that offers hours of fun to cool off. Be sure and rent a tube to tube down the River. May is a great time for tubing the river in Zion.

Most tourists will visit three main hikes, they are also some of the Easiest; Weeping Rock, River Walk near the Narrows, and Emerald Pools. 
Some other hikes that are more difficult and less traveled are above Weeping Rock, Hidden Canyon, and East Trail. There are some spectacular views from East Trail that look down the Canyon. If you are adventurous then be sure and hike Angels Landing, not recommended for those with vertigo. Above Angels landing is East Canyon trail. 

Upper Emerald pools are a nice addition to lower Emerald pools that many miss. If you like a challenge then you might enjoy hiking Zions Narrows. This is an all day event hiking in the river and you need to check with the ranger station before going to make certain that there is no chance of rain. Another fairly easy hike with great views looking down the canyon is Canyon Overlook trail near the east entrance to the tunnel.

Upper Zion has great views looking down from about 8,000 to a valley below at 4,000 and lower Zion Canyon has great views looking up.
It has been said by that Bryce looks like a land of make believe and Zion is just unbelievable.

You will have a great time.

Hope this helps.


----------



## icul8rg8r (Mar 21, 2012)

We did a circle trip (Grand Canyon, Zion, and Bryce) and our FAVORITE of the three was ZION.  It was more intiment ... we were inside the park (looking up) rather than looking down.  It was also our favorite hiking - and even climbing on some of the rocks.  If/when we go back we'll definitely choose ZION over the other two!


----------



## heathpack (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks everybody, still undecided.  We got an email from the outfitter last week, our dates are changed to a Monday-Friday, this messes us up a little.

Either way, we'll have to make a decision soon...

H


----------



## heathpack (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, we sat down after dinner and think we've come to a decision.

Reading here and elsewhere about these two parks, here is what my impressions are:

Bryce: More spectacular, but also greater uniformity as to what type of rock formations you see- Bryce is all about big numbers of hoodoos, that's what's so spectacular about it.  Third week in May weather more of a crapshoot than Zion, might be cold.  Longer drive to get back home to LA by about 1-2 hours.  Typically less crowded than Zion.

Zion: Greater variety of formations to see- hoodoos but also slot canyons, arches, monoliths, etc.  A little bit better for hiking variety.  Maybe more crowded but not likely an huge issue in May.  Weather likely to be ideal.

So (still subject to change) we have settled on Zion.  We figure we will have had a good amount of the spectacular while in the Grand Canyon, Zion might be a good contrast.  The better likelihood of nice weather and shorter drive home tip the scales towards Zion as well.  We are thinking maybe a separate trip for Bryce and other nearby parks, wish we could fit everything in.

Thanks again everybody, really appreciate all the input and advice.

H


----------



## mcow2011 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Been to them all many times...*



heathpack said:


> Ok, we sat down after dinner and think we've come to a decision.
> 
> Reading here and elsewhere about these two parks, here is what my impressions are:
> 
> ...



You are making the BEST choice, IMO. I have been to all of those parks and Zion is by far my favorite.


----------



## momeason (Apr 6, 2012)

Karen G said:


> I find the  scenery to be spectacular at Bryce. There are also hike you can do down into the canyon.  You can drive through the park stopping at each lookout point and view the stunning sights.



WOW! Remarkable sights.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 11, 2012)

*Consider Arches National Park, Moab, UT*

Today we spent a fascinating day at the most spectacular Arches National Park and also part of Canyonlands Nat. Park and Dead Horse State Park. Arches is now my favorite national park in Utah. It is just amazing. Google it and take a look. I'm on a very slow internet connection and can't get the Google site to load or I'd post links.

Also, the view from Dead Horse Point reminds me of the Grand Canyon. It is just stunning.

All three are just outside Moab, UT, which is a nice little town with many motels, restaurants, and fast food outlets. It's about 7 hrs. from Las Vegas, and I highly recommend it.


----------



## spencersmama (Apr 13, 2012)

icul8rg8r said:


> We did a circle trip (Grand Canyon, Zion, and Bryce) and our FAVORITE of the three was ZION.  It was more intiment ... we were inside the park (looking up) rather than looking down.  It was also our favorite hiking - and even climbing on some of the rocks.  If/when we go back we'll definitely choose ZION over the other two!



I agree!  I don't usually look at the SW stuff, but one of the thread titles caught my eye.  Last year we did a huge road trip.  Fly into Las Vegas, -Zion-Bryce Canyon-Salt Lake City-Grand Tetons-Yellowstone-Beartooth Scenic Highway-Little Bighorn Battlefield-Devil's Tower-Mt. Rushmore-Minute Man Missile Silo-Badlands-Jewel Cave-Crazy Horse Monument-fly home from Rapid City.

My favorite part of the trip watching watching how the landscape changed ever so gradually as we drove.  My second favorite part was Zion.  We stayed in all the national parks so that we could maximize our time since we had so much on the agenda.  I loved Zion.  There was something about being in the bottom of the canyon, rather than looking from above it, that made me seem more connected to Zion than the other places.  

You can look up how long the hikes take that you may be interested in.  I do think you's be able to do both Bryce and Zion, depending on how much hiking you want to do.  Our flight into Vegas was delayed by a day due to bad weather, so we got into Zion later than we had hoped.  My DH, 2 kids and I did wake up and headed out hiking about 7 or so.  We did the three main trails mentioned above, had a sit down breakfast in the restaurant, and all showered before check out time.  We did the didn't see until about 9am.  It was nice to stop and look at the little details - the way the sun lit up the rocks at different times of the morning, little flowers growing from a small crack, water weeping from the rocks.  You really get a head start when you stay in the park.  (We stayed in July.)  The lodge was basic, but clean.  

Zion doesn't seem to fill up as fast as some other NP lodging.  I don't think there are as many big tour operators and reserving large chunks of rooms for tours or to resell.  I think I make our resv. in November for a trip in July.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 13, 2012)

Karen G said:


> Today we spent a fascinating day at the most spectacular Arches National Park and also part of Canyonlands Nat. Park and Dead Horse State Park. Arches is now my favorite national park in Utah. It is just amazing. Google it and take a look. I'm on a very slow internet connection and can't get the Google site to load or I'd post links.
> 
> Also, the view from Dead Horse Point reminds me of the Grand Canyon. It is just stunning.
> 
> All three are just outside Moab, UT, which is a nice little town with many motels, restaurants, and fast food outlets. It's about 7 hrs. from Las Vegas, and I highly recommend it.




Glad you've discovered my favorite part of Utah.  It's amazing there.  I keep thinking I'd like to build a timeshare resort there.  Can you imagine?  No competition - the Trade Value would be awesome!    I have no idea why one of the Developers hasn't built one there already.  

Dave


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Glad you've discovered my favorite part of Utah.  It's amazing there.  I keep thinking I'd like to build a timeshare resort there.  Can you imagine?  No competition - the Trade Value would be awesome!    I have no idea why one of the Developers hasn't built one there already.
> 
> Dave


I agree! It would be a super place for a timeshare.


----------



## Margariet (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes, I fully agree. I once e-mailed Wyndham about the possibility of obtaining more resorts in the Utah area. They didn't get my message at all. They kept asking for my member number which I don't have! But if anyone is a member, why not asking them to obtain more resorts in Utah! Please!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 16, 2012)

BMWguynw said:


> Glad you've discovered my favorite part of Utah.  It's amazing there.  I keep thinking I'd like to build a timeshare resort there.  Can you imagine?  No competition - the Trade Value would be awesome!    I have no idea why one of the Developers hasn't built one there already.
> 
> Dave


Especially during the Easter Jeep Safari when it can be difficult to even find a motel room or camping spot.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 16, 2012)

We need to start a movement to get a group to develop a t/s in the Moab area.  Of course, with my luck, Disney would build "Aulani Southwest" or some such, then affiliate with RCI, who would rent the deposits, and then price me right out of the market...  


Dave


----------



## Steve (Apr 17, 2012)

Moab is a cool place, but I'm not sure there is enough demand year-round.  I think it would be challenging to sell the winter weeks at anything close to a profit.  In addition, Moab is far removed from any major urban areas.  This tends to make sales more difficult and is one of the reasons that Jackson Hole has so few timeshares.  

If WorldMark were still building new resorts, I could see them building a small resort in Moab.  Their resorts tend to be small with limited amenities.  Also, as a pure points system, there is no need to sell actual weeks in that location.  Something like that could work.  

However, WorldMark is not building new resorts and probably won't be for quite some time to come.  And, as I mentioned above, I don't think a traditional timeshare would be profitable in Moab.  So we probably best not get our hopes up too much.

At least there is a nice new Hampton Inn.  

Steve


----------

